# Jesus' Wife



## centerpin fan (Apr 11, 2014)

What's the matter with you guys?  Slacking off?  I figured there'd be at least three threads about this already.  

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/10/s...likely-to-be-ancient-scientists-say.html?_r=0


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 11, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> What's the matter with you guys?  Slacking off?  I figured there'd be at least three threads about this already.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/10/s...likely-to-be-ancient-scientists-say.html?_r=0



God is not the author of confusion..


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 11, 2014)

Whether real or a forgery it will basically have very little impact on anything. Those who believe will continue to believe. For those who don't believe, whether Jesus was married or not has no bearing other than another possible inconsistency in the Bible.
The shroud of turin isn't much talked about any more and neither will this be.


> Dr. King said that her â€œbig disappointmentâ€� is that so far, the story of the fragment has focused on forgery, not on history.


What did she expect? Very naïve.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 14, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> What's the matter with you guys?  Slacking off?  I figured there'd be at least three threads about this already.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/10/s...likely-to-be-ancient-scientists-say.html?_r=0



Nahhh everyone knows he was married...that is why he willingly went to the cross.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 14, 2014)

bullethead said:


> ...that is why he willingly went to the cross.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 14, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Nahhh everyone knows he was married...that is why he willingly went to the cross.



That explains a lot!!


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 14, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Nahhh everyone knows he was married...that is why he willingly went to the cross.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 14, 2014)

That's a good line! I'm glad I'm not familiar with that movie though.


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 14, 2014)

TripleXBullies said:


> That's a good line! I'm glad I'm not familiar with that movie though.



You are missing out!  That's from _Hot Shots, Part Deux_.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 15, 2014)

Ah... I saw that a long time ago... I'm not big on those really stupid movies. When I see a really bad movie I always compare it to Sgt Bilco. My dad took me to see it when I was 12.... Hot Shots was compared to Bilko...  I had to see that one afterwards....


----------

